# ?  O.Trvald  ! 2 ,  . 2   ! +

## Joe

"O.Torvald"!
  ,   !
        ! 
 "O.Torvald"       ,      !       "O.Torvald",    ,     !
_______________________________________ 
   !!!
2  ,  !!!
      !  http://otorvald.com/   
02.05.2009. . 
 . 18:00.
: 40 
: 30  
      "Urban"! 
  : 
" " (. )

----------

